# سوال عن التدريب فى مصانع الهيئه العربية للتصنيع



## محمد القاضى1 (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

انا كنت اتمنى انى ادر ب فى مصنع قادر التابع للهيئه

وعملت ورقة التدريب وختمته من الكليه فعايز اعرف هل التدريب متاح فى هذا المصنع واذكان متاح نظامه وشروطه اه واقدم الورق المختومه من الكليه فين

بالله عليكم الى عارف يرد على باسرع وقت


----------



## engineer_m2000 (22 يونيو 2008)

حضرتك في كلية ايه واي جامعة


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (22 يونيو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته 
انا معرفش ايه الحل لكن 
لو عايز تدرب في مصنع صقر الحربي التابع للهيئة العربية للتصنيع 
انا والله علي اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة انا اعرف ناس كتير هناك وانا تدربت السنة الي فاتت هناك 
لو حبيت تتدرب قولي 
وبعدين نتفق 
بس بسرعة لان اول فترة تدريب هناك حتبدا 20/ 7


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (23 يونيو 2008)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمت الله وبركاته
> انا معرفش ايه الحل لكن
> لو عايز تدرب في مصنع صقر الحربي التابع للهيئة العربية للتصنيع
> انا والله علي اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة انا اعرف ناس كتير هناك وانا تدربت السنة الي فاتت هناك
> ...


 
شكرا اخى الكريم على المساعده بس انا من القليوبيه ومصنع صقر هيكون بعيد عنى وبا استاذن حضرتك او تسالى اصدقاؤك اذكان التدريب فى المصنع قادر متاح ام لا

وبجد انا مش عارف اشكر حضرتك على عرضك لمساعدتى ازاى


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (23 يونيو 2008)

engineer_m2000 قال:


> حضرتك في كلية ايه واي جامعة


 
انا والحمدلله فى هندسة شبراااااا


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (25 يونيو 2008)

لا شكر علي واجب 
انا فعلا معي اصدقاء ادربو في قادر ولكن بواسطة 
وصدقني انا مش عارف اسعدك في مصنع قادر 

وياتري انت قسم انتاج ولا بور وسنة كام 
وهل الدكتور ابراهيم موسي اداك اي مادة


----------



## engineer_m2000 (25 يونيو 2008)

هوا مصنع قادر أحسن من صقر


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (25 يونيو 2008)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> لا شكر علي واجب
> انا فعلا معي اصدقاء ادربو في قادر ولكن بواسطة
> وصدقني انا مش عارف اسعدك في مصنع قادر
> 
> ...


 
انا الحمد لله ان شاء الله رايح تانيه باور

والعلامه الدكتور ابراهيم موسى ادانى انتاج فى اعدادى وفى اشاعه بتقول اناهو مش هيدى فى الكليه تانى


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (26 يونيو 2008)

علي فكرة راجع نفسك 
انت في هندسة شبرا وعندك العلامة الكبير الدكتور ابراهيم موسي 
وصدقني من السهل انك تكون خريج انتاج وتشتغل بور 
لكن من الصعب انك تشوف حد زي الدكتور ابراهيم موسي 
صدقني تقريبا كل المصانع تعرفه 
هو الدكتور صلاح عباس 
والكثير من اساتذة انتج صدقني 
اقوي الاقسام علي الاطلاق انتاج 
من حيث كل شيء ولو عايزني اثبتك انا ممكن اوضحلك 
بس والله انا دلوقتي بدرب علي شغل بور ومش شايف اي صعوبة 
اكثر من الصعوبة التي يواجيها طابة بور 
يعني زي زيهم والله ممكن احسن مع العلم اني طالب وهم مهندسين تحت التدريب راجع نفسك 
انا شايف اني قسم انتاج وتصنيع الناس معنهاش وعي بيه اساسا 
ومعلوماتها ضيئة جدا 
والله انا احب لك الخير وللمسلمين جميعا ولذلك
ياتي الخير من صحوة الصناعة من زيادة اعداد مهندسين انتاج وتصنيع
وعلي فكرة بالنسبة لفرصة العمل فرصة مهندس انتاج تقريبا اكبر الفرص بلا منازع 

انا اسف والله انا مش قصدي افرض رائي ولكن انا بفرح بدخول الناس انتاج 
ومش بلاقي حد داخل القسم ده إلا اذا كان بسبب المجموع او حد من اهله كان في نفس المجال 
لو مش مقتنع بكلامي احضر اول الدراسة مع انتاج محاضرة للدكتور ابراهيم موسي مثلا واتفرج 
حتلاقي نفسك في الموضوع 

وطبعا هذا الكلام كله ملهوش لزمة اذا كان لك هدف وشيء معين من دخولك بور 
ولكن انا في توقعي الشخصي انك مش عارف فعلا كل ما يخص الاقسام 
انا لا اققل من شأنك ولكن انا بقول كده لانني في اعدادي كنت مش عارف يعني ايه لا ميكانيكا ولا يعني ايه كهرباء 
اعرف الكلمة الشكل من برده لا يعني ايه بالضبط ما كنتش عارف 
انا اسف انا حاسس اني طولت عليك وكان دمي تقيل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (26 يونيو 2008)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> علي فكرة راجع نفسك
> انت في هندسة شبرا وعندك العلامة الكبير الدكتور ابراهيم موسي
> وصدقني من السهل انك تكون خريج انتاج وتشتغل بور
> لكن من الصعب انك تشوف حد زي الدكتور ابراهيم موسي
> ...


 
الف شكرا ليك على النصيحه ياغالى 

ان عموما كنت عايز اخش ميكتنيكا سواء باور انتاج ولانى ضعيف فى الرسم الهندسى فضلت باور عاشان ارسم فيها قليل اما انتاج فمظم شغلهم رسم وتصميم


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

كلام احمد ميكانيك مش صح طبعا(يعني زي زيهم والله ممكن احسن مع العلم اني طالب وهم مهندسين تحت التدريب)ما فيش الكلام ده طبعا واضح جدا انه متعصب للقسم بتاعه واقوى دليل على كده انى كنت بشنغل فى power plant
وكان فى الامتحان طبعا مهندسين انتاج مايعرفوش حاجه طبعا عن الrankin cycleو heat transfer equipment ولا pumps ولا steam turbines ولا gas turbines ولاcompressors و لو اتكلمنا فى مجال ال air conditioning او fire fighting برده مش هايعرفوا حاجه معظم مهندسين الصيانه مالتشغيل فى المصانع باور لكن مهندسين الباور ما يعرفوش حاجه عن ال cnc المهم ان كل قسم ليه مميزات وعيوب شوف انت نفسك فى ايه واعملهز وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 يونيو 2008)

hussam Yusuf قال:


> كلام احمد ميكانيك مش صح طبعا(يعني زي زيهم والله ممكن احسن مع العلم اني طالب وهم مهندسين تحت التدريب)ما فيش الكلام ده طبعا واضح جدا انه متعصب للقسم بتاعه واقوى دليل على كده انى كنت بشنغل فى Power Plant
> وكان فى الامتحان طبعا مهندسين انتاج مايعرفوش حاجه طبعا عن الrankin Cycleو Heat Transfer Equipment ولا Pumps ولا Steam Turbines ولا Gas Turbines ولاcompressors و لو اتكلمنا فى مجال ال Air Conditioning او Fire Fighting برده مش هايعرفوا حاجه معظم مهندسين الصيانه مالتشغيل فى المصانع باور لكن مهندسين الباور ما يعرفوش حاجه عن ال Cnc المهم ان كل قسم ليه مميزات وعيوب شوف انت نفسك فى ايه واعملهز وربنا يوفق الجميع


 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ها باشمهندس انا لا اقصد اني طالب انتاج افضل من مهندسين بور 
لا طبعا 
ولكن انا اقصد ان 

1- مهندس انتاج يستطيع العمل بشغل الصيانة واعتقد انا ذلك صحيح 100% 
والدليل انني الان اتدرب في توكيل Komatsu ورايت هناك مهندس انتاج

2- مقدرة مهندس انتاج للالمام بهذا الشغل من حيث ظروفه زعندما قلت ذلك كنت اقصد اني انشاء الله سوف اخذ تدريب في معهد الكوادر علي الانظمة الهيدروليكية والهواء مع العلم ان هذا تدريب اجباري والكلية تعلم طبعا اني في قسم انتاج بالإضافة الي الي ان السنة الاخيرة بالكلية انشاء الله هناك كورس مكثف للهيدروليك لدكتور من اكبر الدكاترة بمصر 
الدكتور جلال ربيع رئيس قسم الطيران بالفنية العسكرية و........إلخ

3 - طبيعة عمل شغل الصيانه التي تجمع بين جميع المهندسين 

4- انا اتفق معك انيني متعصب لقسمي 

الرجاء عدم سوء الفهم لانني اتكلم عن مجال من مجالات بور فهناك الكثير والكثير من مجال بور لا يستطيع احد العمل به ولكني اتكلم عن هذا المجال لانه اكثر المجالات المتاح لشغل بور

والان صافي يا لبن 
واتمني التعرف علي حضرتك 
حضرتك طالب ولا بتشتغل


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 يونيو 2008)

انا اسف يا بشمهندسين بس انتوا خرجتوا عن سؤال الاخ المحترم هو مسالكوش اذا كان يدخل باور ولا انتاج 
الشغل ده رزق بتاع ربنا وان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمه
اما بالنسبه لموضوع مصنع قادر
فى يا بشمهندس تدريب فى مصنع قادر وبتروح تقدم ورقة التدريب فى مقر الهيئة فى العباسيه تحت الكوبرى 
بس انت اتاخرت جدا كدة . حاول تروح وربنا يوفقك هو فى واحدة هناك مسئوله عن التدريب وكل زمايلنا اللى راحوا بيقولوا ان مقابلتها كويسه جدا وعلى فكرة هما هيبداوا ممن اول سبعه وربنا يوفقك
اخوك بهاء الدين 
هندسة الازهر 
ميكانيكا انتاج


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (28 يونيو 2008)

بهاءالدين قال:


> انا اسف يا بشمهندسين بس انتوا خرجتوا عن سؤال الاخ المحترم هو مسالكوش اذا كان يدخل باور ولا انتاج
> الشغل ده رزق بتاع ربنا وان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمه
> اما بالنسبه لموضوع مصنع قادر
> فى يا بشمهندس تدريب فى مصنع قادر وبتروح تقدم ورقة التدريب فى مقر الهيئة فى العباسيه تحت الكوبرى
> ...


 
شكراا اخى بهاء على الافاده والتوضيح وانا كنت حابب استغل الاجازه اقصى حاجه ممكنه فكنت عامل ورقتان ندريب واحده فى قادر والتانيه فى مصنع 100الحربى وانا ان شاء الله هروح 100الحربر فى 2/7 

وشكراا على التوضيح وحضرتك وضحتلى اروح فين واعمل الورق ازاى وان شاء الله السنه الجايه هقدم بدرى وادينى عرفت المكان 

بس بستاذن حضرتك لوفى تليفون لمكتبة التدريب اسولهم اذا كان فى تدريب تانى فى شهر8 او فى اماكن فضيه


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيز انا فعلا لا اعرفه 
بس اعتقد انك ممكن تجيبه بمنتهى السهوله على راى علاء ولى الدين اطلب 140 سعادتك


----------



## الرعد الصامت (14 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم بشدة حيث كان حلمي التدريب في مصانع الهيئة وعلي الاخص مصنع الطائرات وكنت اعتقد انه ممنوع فهل مصنع الطائرات يقبل متدربين واين يمكنني ان اقدم اوراقي ارجو سرعه الرد لضيق وقت الاجازة وشكرا مقدما .


----------



## محمد اتصالات (4 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

انا محمد من مصر و عندى طلب لو حد يعرف يدربنى فى اى شركه انا فى 3 اتصالات وشكرا


----------



## محمد اتصالات (4 أغسطس 2008)

لو فى حد يا يبعتلى على koriem_3*************
و شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Amged Baker (24 أبريل 2009)

hi every one i am air craft mechanical engineer i would like know how can i take a training at Kader Factory


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 أبريل 2009)

> اشكركم بشدة حيث كان حلمي التدريب في مصانع الهيئة وعلي الاخص مصنع الطائرات وكنت اعتقد انه ممنوع فهل مصنع الطائرات يقبل متدربين واين يمكنني ان اقدم اوراقي ارجو سرعه الرد لضيق وقت الاجازة وشكرا مقدما .



مصر للطيران تقبل التدريب بس للاسف معادها فات





> hi every one i am air craft mechanical engineer i would like know how can i take a training at Kader Factory



i think you can't be a trainee in Kader since you already have been graduated and became an engineer.


----------



## bassam khlaif (24 أبريل 2009)

*شكر*

مشكورييييييييييييييين:16::5::55::56:


----------



## بككار (9 يوليو 2009)

طب بالنسبه لحلوان
ايه اللى ممكن يتم


----------

